# How do I make a 'spoiler alert' button?



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Hi! I am wondering how to make text or a link or whatever hide behind a button that people will have to click on to see it. I've seen them around on PerC and I would like to play around with it too.

So, please, tell me how if you know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm guessing with [spoiler][/spoiler] tags, although I've never tried.


* *




testing




Also, you can use [noparse][/noparse] tags to write things like [spoiler][/spoiler] without the forum automatically parsing them.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

* *




[im so cool]


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

@geekofalltrades



* *




Thanks! And also thanks for explaining the no parse bit.




@Souled In



* *




Yeah you are!


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't get it


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

@Bear987 @C.C


* *




like this




It's basically the word "spoiler" with one each of these [ ] and at the end of what you want to say you have one each of these [/]


----------



## This Username Is Taken (May 2, 2016)

* *




Like this




Never tried before though


----------



## Maye (Feb 15, 2015)

* *




First try at this[spoiler/]


* *




second try


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

* *




_I solemnly swear I am up to give spoilers._


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

* *




This thread was started in 2012.


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

* *




i just wanted to try and needed a place to test


----------



## LinkToTheLast (Apr 7, 2015)

Ive seen someone use a custom tag, like someone added custom text into the spoiler instead of the default "Spoiler Alert! Click this button to see message."

Anyone know how?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

* *




now I'm human


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

[spoiler name='test' value='hmm'] testing [/spoiler]


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

* *




Might as well join the fun.


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

* *




<3


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

* *




is this right?[SPOILER/]

* *




apparently not


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

* *





* *





* *











 
* *







More experiments.


----------



## Mephi (Jun 10, 2015)

* *




testing 1...2..3...


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Type without spaces:

[ s p o i l e r ] [ / s p o i l e r ]


* *




I _used to_ use Comic Sans unironically.


----------

